# JSP auf Root-Server von server4free



## alex030677 (29. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin schon seid einiger Zeit ziehmlich verzweifelt am probieren wie ich JSP auf meinem Server zum laufen bekomme. Die Verbindung zwischen Apache2 und Tomcat habe ich schon hergestellt, das funktioniert auch alles.
Ich kann Ordner einbinden und dann aufrufen, zB http://www.meineDomain.de/examples
Ich bekomme es aber nicht hin das ich JSP-Dateien direkt ausführen kann, zB http://www.meineDomain.de oder http://www.meineDomain.de/index.jsp

Da bekomme ich nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung, sondern einfach den kompletten Quellcode angezeigt im iExplorer. Wie bekomme ich das da hin das die JSP-Dateien ausgeührt werden? Hat einer 'ne Idee oder vielleicht sogar die gleiche Zusammenstellung?

MfG Alex


----------



## alex030677 (6. Mai 2005)

Hat keiner eine Idee?

Nicht mal irgendwo was gelesen was mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnte?

MfG Alex


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Mai 2005)

alex030677 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat keiner eine Idee?
> 
> Nicht mal irgendwo was gelesen was mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnte?
> 
> MfG Alex



Du mappest den context examples auf den Tomcat. Aber du mappest nicht den Context / auf den Tomcat.


----------



## alex030677 (7. Mai 2005)

Danke erst mal für die Antwort!

Wenn ich "/" mappe, dann läuft keine Seite mehr auf dem Server. Ich bekomme dann vom Apache2 die Meldung das ein interner Serverfehler aufgetreten ist. Das ist ja mein Problem!
Überall steht immer nur wie man Ordner mappt, das funktioniert ja auch, nur hilft mir das nicht weiter.
Ich hab mehrere virtuall Hosts auf dem Apache2 und über einige möchte ich halt JSP Seiten ausführen... später vielleicht dann auch Servlets, aber erst mal das Grundlegende!
Ich hab ja nicht vor die komplette Seite in Servlets zu bauen.

MfG Alex


----------

